# 65 Gto body mount repair



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm replacing body mounts on my 65', I broke 7 bolts unfortunately. I'm now in the process of trying to repair them. Where can I get replacement cage nut housings, or do you guys just build your own. Is there a thread with some tips on this kind of repair? Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Zom, there is acompany called GROUND UP they sell resto parts for Chevy products.....the catalog (I don't have ) showe the cage and the square nut for chevelle. look them up on line. Eric:cheers


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I found them at Ames. Thanks, Eric. Now I just have to practice my welding some more.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Me too I haven't welded in years...I tried my new mig welder on an old door skin.....I am real good at vaporizing metal!:cheers E


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

Similarly, I want to get this done on my '66. I have the basic bushings/bolts/washer set and a few of the square nuts. If any of the receivers need repair, how many nuts and how many cages should I get? Is the Ames S387DC cage & nut item what I need? When I started this in '92 and backed off, one bolt just turned. Is this usually because the cage is broken and the nut just turns with the bolt? Does the new cage get welded on? Are the spots accessible (e.g., under the seat) to repair?


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Autobody Specialties Inc Only $6.00 Here fore the cage nuts plus a lot more parts than Ames.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I apreciate the link Eric. Got my 66 back, stripped to bare metal, and a body bushing set on the shelf. Heard alot of hate on the subject, scared to even try to loosen the body mounts. Anybody have good pics, and access points if the cage breaks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

About to do mine too... not looking forward to it but will post any wisdom gained..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are the only pics I have that might help....I can take some more next week. I can't right now as I just had surgery (again) and if I bend down, my head will fall off.....:willy: hope these help, but I don't think they will. Eric


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's a link about removing rusty body mount bolts. 
Might help.
"Basics of Basics" Rusted bolt in caged nut removal.
Russ


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics eric, sorry about your brain, terrible thing to waste. Hope everything goes good for you, bad stuff.
I can see some of the bolts, I'm worried about the ones that are burried inside the body.


----------



## chuckey4567 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey Eric, where did you get your steering shaft from? Is it stainless or chrome?


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Jet,
No need to fret on the body mount points. I kind of went the easy way. and replaced the braces that the nuts were in. Only the front ones did I have cut the bottom of the plate out. I caged the nuts on my new plate. made it fit and but welded the whole thing back together. used Pontiacs manual for locations. They give front to back, side to side, and I think diagonal dimensions. If the diag's were not there, I trigged them. Everything lined right up. I used a handful of 7/16" long ( like 6 inches) that I cut the heads off of for locators. Put one on each mount. Made it easy to measure everything up. Then left them on to let the body down onto the frame, to keep that easy to maintain location.

Eric, sorry to here you are on the mend. Hope all is going ok.
We will have to compare our 505's this summer!

Been away from the forum for awhile, but am going to try and stay up with it,although will be travelling for the next three weeks.

Hope my bloody knuckles helped with your tear down. :willy:

rich


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone just weld a nut to a thick washer and then weld the washer to the body instead of replacing the cages/nuts? Seems a bit cheaper and easier...?


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I did.


----------

